# Best Decal Paper



## Trekfreak (Mar 26, 2005)

Where can I find the best and affordable decal paper and supplies?


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Based on the recommendation of several guys around here, I use MicroMark (www.micromark.com).


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

What kind of printer will you be using? 
Alps?
Epson?(If Epson, ink or pigment based Epson?)


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

I love Micromark's decal paper.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I've ordered some from the following which at least has a good price:

http://www.decalpaper.com/inkjet.html

I'll let you know about the quality.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Wow!!!

Fantastic prices! 

Don't forget to get the Krylon fixative spray!


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

anyone try this one yet?
http://craftycomputerpaper.co.uk/Dry%20Decals%20product%20page.htm


----------



## Trekfreak (Mar 26, 2005)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> What kind of printer will you be using?
> Alps?
> Epson?(If Epson, ink or pigment based Epson?)


It's an HPDeskjet 940c.
Why ask?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Since the decals that came with my Lunar Models _Proteus_ are inaccurate, I purchased a sheet of Experts Choice clear decal paper, made by the Bare Metal Foil Co., on which I plan to print out custom decals using a laser printer. Has anyone used this product, and were you satisfied with the results?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Trekfreak said:


> It's an HPDeskjet 940c.
> Why ask?


I know the ALPS printers have a good reputation for decals.
However the way they backup and redo sheets in multiple passes is responsible for more then one flaw on a set of decals I recently bought.

I also have seen the Epson printers that use pigment based ink(not all of them do) have their print pulled directly out of the printer and run under water without smearing on plain bond paper.

Don't forget to buy fixative for whatever paper you get.


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

Trekfreak said:


> It's an HPDeskjet 940c.
> Why ask?


There is also a difference in ink (Deskjet, inkjet) based decals papers and toner (laserprinter) based inkjet papers.

Watch your drying time and always seal them.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

A different type of decal paper is sold for laser printers.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

scotpens said:


> Since the decals that came with my Lunar Models _Proteus_ are inaccurate, I purchased a sheet of Experts Choice clear decal paper, made by the Bare Metal Foil Co., on which I plan to print out custom decals using a laser printer. Has anyone used this product, and were you satisfied with the results?


Experts Choice is what I generally use to make decals and I always print them on a b&w or color laser.

Some tips:

The laser print is very delicate (especially from a b&w printer). Keep it flat and protected until you can give it a misting of DullCote or GlossCote - don't use a heavy coat at first
Remember decals printed on a color laser will be translucent and show the paint color underneath (shouldn't be a problem with a white Proteus). If possible, print on white decal sheet and cut the decal on the edge of the subject (tough for intricate designs).
Make mutiple copies of each decal on the sheet to allow for problems
For single or small decals, print the design on paper and then tape a small piece of decal sheet over the printed design. Make sure you use ONE strip of tape and that it's on the edge of the decal that will go through the printer FIRST. Put the paper/decal sheet back in the printer and reprint it
Always use the highest resolution available even if the printer says you don't need it
Use the standard paper settings - not photo or heavy or glossy settings, etc. (Works for me.)
Jim


----------



## jtwaclawski (Aug 7, 1999)

www.tangopappadecals.com is where I get my paper.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I'll second that for Tango Pappa's decal paper. Great stuff!


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

You'll probably get better luck if you use this link http://www.tangopapadecals.com/

 

Jim


----------



## frontline (May 4, 2005)

Tango Pappa? :lol:

I see that he will print up decals for you. I wonder if its worth the effort for him or the expense for a user?


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Is a fixative necessary or can a gloss coat be applied to seal the decals. Perhaps future?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

The gloss coat would be the fixative, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I've ordered some from the following which at least has a good price:
> 
> http://www.decalpaper.com/inkjet.html
> 
> I'll let you know about the quality.


I've experimented with some and so far, so good! If things change, I'll be sure to post.


----------

